
Nobody Trusts Facebook. Twitter Is a Hot Mess. What Is Snapchat Doing? - daschaefer
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-08-22/nobody-trusts-facebook-twitter-is-a-hot-mess-what-is-snap-s-evan-spiegel-doing
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17820099](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17820099).

